# communal set up



## johnny spid (Aug 11, 2009)

what are the best communal set ups.......regarding survival?
Old and new world.


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

Do you have any experience keeping T's ?


----------



## johnny spid (Aug 11, 2009)

does it matter.....only asking a question


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

johnny spid said:


> does it matter.....only asking a question



It matters because the most popular communal T's are among those that possess the most potent venom and aren't really for beginners even on their own , let alone in groups .


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

johnny spid said:


> does it matter.....only asking a question


It does matter if you're thinking of setting one up. Mutley was only trying to be helpful by asking if you have experience, as it will give him an idea about what type you're looking at. If it's just a question, and you are not even thinking about setting one up, them maybe you should have phrased your post a little better.

Maybe something on the lines of "Hi, I am not after setting one up, but just curious if there are any T's that can be set up as a comunity"

This would let people know that it is just a question, and stop them by asking you questions which will make their answers a little more helpful.


----------



## johnny spid (Aug 11, 2009)

Mutley.100 said:


> It matters because the most popular communal T's are among those that possess the most potent venom and aren't really for beginners even on their own , let alone in groups .


Ok......but I just asked a question.....have no intention of keeping them but if you don't know the answer......I can wait for someone else who does know..... :2thumb:


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

johnny spid said:


> Ok......but I just asked a question.....have no intention of keeping them but if you don't know the answer......I can wait for someone else who does know..... :2thumb:



You cheeky little So-and-so . :devil:

I've got 2 communal set ups and plan to start another one soon but I'm not going to tell you what they are so :Na_Na_Na_Na: .


----------



## johnny spid (Aug 11, 2009)

Mutley.100 said:


> You cheeky little So-and-so . :devil:
> 
> I've got 2 communal set ups and plan to start another one soon but I'm not going to tell you what they are so :Na_Na_Na_Na: .


dont worry......someone who has more idea than you will be able to answer the question.
Icubuss......why do I have to ask questions in a such a way....it was only an innocent question......If I get this all the time.......I won't ask again.


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

Try keeping 6 or 7 male sydney funnel webs together. Great starter spiders :whip: Just be careful you don't get bitten, as you may lose all attitude, leaving you free to post simple, un-rude messages on forums :whip:


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

johnny spid said:


> dont worry......someone who has more idea than you will be able to answer the question.
> Icubuss......why do I have to ask questions in a such a way....it was only an innocent question......If I get this all the time.......I won't ask again.


Because it will help the person relying to you question. They will know what species to emphasize on, and the ones that they can just mention briefly.


----------



## johnny spid (Aug 11, 2009)

So the point being,do not ask any questions the "experts" can't or won't answer.
So where do I get those spiders you said were ok to keep together then?


----------



## Gomjaba (May 25, 2009)

wow .. nice attitude when asking a question :whistling2:


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

Johnny I think I'm going to nickname you Paul .


----------



## johnny spid (Aug 11, 2009)

Incubuss said:


> Because it will help the person relying to you question. They will know what species to emphasize on, and the ones that they can just mention briefly.


why can't you just tell me in order which ones have the best chance of survival living communally non dwa and lets keep it to old world say poecilotheria or baboons


----------



## johnny spid (Aug 11, 2009)

I am off back to the BTS forum.
At least they will answer a question instead of advising me to keep funnel web spiders


----------



## Gomjaba (May 25, 2009)

johnny spid said:


> I am off back to the BTS forum.
> At least they will answer a question instead of advising me to keep funnel web spiders


Maybe the reason is your attitude mate .. People ask "you" a simple question and you are being snippy ... what you expect ..


----------



## killerclown (Nov 21, 2008)

johnny spid said:


> I am off back to the BTS forum.
> At least they will answer a question instead of advising me to keep funnel web spiders


:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

johnny spid said:


> why can't you just tell me in order which ones have the best chance of survival living communally non dwa and lets keep it to old world say poecilotheria or baboons


 

because it's not as simple as that. Some pokies can be kept together, some can't, som avics can, some can't. Thats why you were asked about you're experience.


----------



## Gomjaba (May 25, 2009)

Incubuss said:


> because it's not as simple as that. Some pokies can be kept together, some can't, som avics can, some can't. Thats why you were asked about you're experience.


Plus at some point you may have to seperate them which again, depends on your experience whether you are even capeable of doing so ..


----------



## Oldcorn (Jun 26, 2009)

johnny spid said:


> I am off back to the BTS forum.
> At least they will answer a question instead of advising me to keep funnel web spiders


Why didnt you just ask them at the BTS then?.... :lol2:


----------



## s_f_o_s (May 9, 2009)

While I deffinately agree Johnny was snappy for no reason at all, Mutley asked a simple question in order to asscertain the situation I didn't diserve the rude reply.... has anyone else noticed a trend in threads of late. Everyone seems to be flaming each other over nothing.

I understand that Mutley had a right to be a little taken aback by Johnny's sharpness but that doesn't mean you should reply in kind dude. Take the higher ground.

I've only been posting on here a few months but I remember it being a lot more friendly when I first joined.

Come on guys, cant we all just calm down and try and get along. 

I'm not criticising you here Mutley, I know your well respected and I'm just trying to make a point about the tone of threads lately.


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

johnny spid said:


> why can't you just tell me in order which ones have the best chance of survival living communally non dwa and lets keep it to old world say poecilotheria or baboons


 
What do you mean 'in order'? Also, the chances of survival is part of the reason you were asked about experience. The more experieced you are. the higher chance of survival. Keeping T's together, and doing it well are two different things. Most of the reason some species can be kept together, is the setup being used. The way you set the tank up is the most important thing after choosing a species. And obviously, the more experiece, the better your setup.



johnny spid said:


> I am off back to the BTS forum.
> At least they will answer a question instead of advising me to keep funnel web spiders


 
That was an obvious joke.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

This person's posting style sounds kind of familiar to me....:whistling2:


----------



## crazyg (Feb 3, 2008)

Try keeping 6 or 7 male sydney funnel webs together. Great starter spiders 

there great i have 6-7 in my sock draw they get along swell lmao


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> This person's posting style sounds kind of familiar to me....:whistling2:


It's amazing isn't it . He only registered 2 days ago too .


----------



## Oldcorn (Jun 26, 2009)

garlicpickle said:


> This person's posting style sounds kind of familiar to me....:whistling2:


who who??!!:mf_dribble:


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

garlicpickle said:


> This person's posting style sounds kind of familiar to me....:whistling2:





Mutley.100 said:


> It's amazing isn't it . He only registered 2 days ago too .


 
Also talking about communal setups, so could be pokie related. . .

any chance it's time to say hello to to Paul? :lol2:


----------



## Pinkytoes (Jun 25, 2009)

garlicpickle said:


> This person's posting style sounds kind of familiar to me....:whistling2:


u know, i was thinking the same thing...:whistling2:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

don't feed the troll guys and girls


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

Pinkytoes said:


> u know, i was thinking the same thing...:whistling2:


this person.....wouldn't happened to have been banned recently and wouldn't happen to have corrected experienced people like he was some T guru and made out he had all this experience when...he'd only kept t's for around 14 weeks...would they? I'm sure it isn't this person....:lol2:


----------



## Gomjaba (May 25, 2009)

So about that communal set up .....


----------



## mythicdawn07 (Jun 18, 2009)

Sorry to say but all this drama could of been avoided by simply answering the question instead of turning the thread into some witch hunt.

But hey thats just my opinion. :whistling2:


----------



## johnny spid (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm sorry if I have not explained myself well. I'm new to this site and want to increase my knowledge of spiders. Maybe i will get some when I know enough about them, that's why I am asking the questions. Spiders are fascinating, and I wondered which ones are good to keep as a group. I particulary like the thought of keeping the more dangerous species for the thrill.


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

mythicdawn07 said:


> Sorry to say but all this drama could of been avoided by simply answering the question instead of turning the thread into some witch hunt.
> 
> But hey thats just my opinion. :whistling2:


it is pretty true lol, people are really paranoid and sometimes take on a bit of a superiority complex when it comes to dealing with beginners.

You could answer: " well a few species of poecilotheria can be kept together and some have tried with avics and OBT's(with less success I think). However pokies are not the best beginner T and so you might want to get used to some slower tarantulas first before you step up."


----------



## Gomjaba (May 25, 2009)

joeyboy said:


> it is pretty true lol, people are really paranoid and sometimes take on a bit of a superiority complex when it comes to dealing with beginners"


People here are very helpful, they just don't like the "because I say so" attitude :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## johnny spid (Aug 11, 2009)

joeyboy said:


> it is pretty true lol, people are really paranoid and sometimes take on a bit of a superiority complex when it comes to dealing with beginners.
> 
> You could answer: " well a few species of poecilotheria can be kept together and some have tried with avics and OBT's(with less success I think). However pokies are not the best beginner T and so you might want to get used to some slower tarantulas first before you step up."


thank you very much


----------



## mythicdawn07 (Jun 18, 2009)

No point in jumping in the deep end if you cant swim mate, Start with more apropriate beginner T's and work your way up.


----------



## Pinkytoes (Jun 25, 2009)

garlicpickle said:


> don't feed the troll guys and girls











:whistling2:


----------



## johnny spid (Aug 11, 2009)

mythicdawn07 said:


> No point in jumping in the deep end if you cant swim mate, Start with more apropriate beginner T's and work your way up.


perhaps you could tell me what you started off with and what you have now so I have an idea what to aim for.
How long have you been keeping spiders so I know how long to leave it before I get the bad ones too quick


----------



## mythicdawn07 (Jun 18, 2009)

johnny spid said:


> perhaps you could tell me what you started off with and what you have now so I have an idea what to aim for.
> How long have you been keeping spiders so I know how long to leave it before I get the bad ones too quick


lol i'm a beginner myself, My first T was a mexican redknee about 5 year ago. Now i have a G.Rosea juvie and lot's of sling's.

There's too many debate's on what's the best beginner T as there are lots to suit beginners. In my opinion go pick a nice spider that is available, read up on there temperments and how hard/easy they are to keep.

_Aphonopelma chalcodes_ are beautiful T's and suitable for beginners and it's something different then a rosea. Or if you want an arboreal species get some form of avic.


----------



## Oldcorn (Jun 26, 2009)

johnny spid said:


> I'm sorry if I have not explained myself well. I'm new to this site and want to increase my knowledge of spiders. Maybe i will get some when I know enough about them, that's why I am asking the questions. Spiders are fascinating, and I wondered which ones are good to keep as a group. I particulary like the thought of keeping the more dangerous species for the thrill.


I do respect for you for wanting to know more about them before you buy one BUT..... Seriously why would you want to keep really dangerous T's with no experience in T atall? I know you have to keep something to gain experience on it but pokies or baboons? :gasp:


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

The best T's to start with are members of the Brachypelma or Grammostola family. These are usually very docile, and are normally fool-proof. If you want to start off with a species that is a little more tricky, then go for something in the Avicularia family. Avics are arboreal and can jump. they need a little more humidity and places to attach a web. Avics also have a few species that can be kept communally.

As for wanting to keep the more dngerous species, may I ask why? You obviously have your mind set on it, so letting us know the reason will help us point you in the right direction on the more aggressive/potent species that are relativley easy to keep.

these questions will help us advise on a good species for YOU, thats if the species I have alreay named don't really interest you.


----------



## johnny spid (Aug 11, 2009)

Incubuss said:


> because it's not as simple as that. Some pokies can be kept together, some can't, som avics can, some can't. Thats why you were asked about you're experience.


does it depend on my experience weather they can or cannot be kept together when I am good at this?
So all pokie or baboon are ok being kept together as long as I have experience.
That is all I wanted to know.
Thank you very much.


----------



## mythicdawn07 (Jun 18, 2009)

johnny spid said:


> does it depend on my experience weather they can or cannot be kept together when I am good at this?
> *So all pokie or baboon are ok being kept together as long as I have experience.*
> That is all I wanted to know.
> Thank you very much.


No. .


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

johnny spid said:


> perhaps you could tell me what you started off with and what you have now so I have an idea what to aim for.
> How long have you been keeping spiders so I know how long to leave it before I get the bad ones too quick


I started with a G. rosea (chili rose). Simple to keep, slow moving, and don't punnish you for mistake. Over the years I have gained a lot of hands on experience caring for T's, and now I keep some of the most venomous spiders in the world. Not something that interests most people, but dwa inverts are my thing.


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

johnny spid said:


> does it depend on my experience weather they can or cannot be kept together when I am good at this?
> So all pokie or baboon are ok being kept together as long as I have experience.
> That is all I wanted to know.
> Thank you very much.


 

No. Some T's will never live in groups. When I said it depends on experience, I meant that how well the ones that will live that way depends larglely on your experience. 

Also, when you say 'baboons', that could mean LOADS of different T's. Baboon is a name that is often given to old world T's, yet the amount of variety between all the baboons is vast.


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

one thing I would say is with some species nothing really prepares you. I mean lets say you want arboreal, so your told an get avic first. So you do keep 20 avics for 5 years, the speed of a pokie is still going to make you go...:censor: and beg them not to hurt you.:lol2:


----------



## TheMachine5 (Jul 28, 2007)

My first where some King baboons, Gigas and a cobalt. Shortly after acquired some pokies. As long as you have researched on their capabilities and know what you are getting into....

But I started with slings. So you develop a respect for their speed and temperament as they grow. 

Haven’t tried it but cant Regalis be kept together from a young age, ideally from same egg sac. I read that if the container has only one hide forcing close contact they will tolerate each other providing they are well fed. Though is not guaranteed. Perhaps someone who has this setup can confirm this


----------



## johnny spid (Aug 11, 2009)

can you tell me what it is like with your pokies please?
Are they very nasty


----------



## TheMachine5 (Jul 28, 2007)

I sold the others and only have one left . Its still got a lot of growing to do but it is very fast. I have never had any aggression from it but especially when they get big they have a potent bite. And every so often ur gonna have to rehouse it...


----------



## johnny spid (Aug 11, 2009)

TheMachine5 said:


> My first where some King baboons, Gigas and a cobalt. Shortly after acquired some pokies. As long as you have researched on their capabilities and know what you are getting into....
> 
> But I started with slings. So you develop a respect for their speed and temperament as they grow.
> 
> Haven’t tried it but cant Regalis be kept together from a young age, ideally from same egg sac. I read that if the container has only one hide forcing close contact they will tolerate each other providing they are well fed. Though is not guaranteed. Perhaps someone who has this setup can confirm this


that sounds very good.
I will research regalis and see what I can do.
They have pokies in my local shop and they are not very expensive
Is there a limit to how many regalis I can keep together


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

TheMachine5 said:


> Haven’t tried it but cant Regalis be kept together from a young age, ideally from same egg sac. I read that if the container has only one hide forcing close contact they will tolerate each other providing they are well fed. Though is not guaranteed. Perhaps someone who has this setup can confirm this


I got 5 regalis slings from the BTS in May and they've been together since . With only 1 hide they seem to tolerate each other quite well . The only worry I've had was when 2 of them played tug of war with a cricket . 


I've also got 5 P.formosa together but they've only been together since the first week of July but it looks good at the moment .


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

johnny spid said:


> Is there a limit to how many regalis I can keep together


I not sure it matters as long as there is an abundance of food . Poxicator is probably the best on hear to answer that question though . I think he had 20-30 of one of the poecilotheria together at one time but he started selling one of the communes off , not sure if he's got any large groups together any more .


----------



## johnny spid (Aug 11, 2009)

Thank you
I will start reading up on them and then go and buy some.They seem perfect: victory:
Hope to have some soon.


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

TheMachine5 said:


> My first where some King baboons, Gigas and a cobalt. Shortly after acquired some pokies. As long as you have researched on their capabilities and know what you are getting into....
> 
> But I started with slings. So you develop a respect for their speed and temperament as they grow.
> 
> *Haven’t tried it but cant Regalis be kept together from a young age, ideally from same egg sac. I read that if the container has only one hide forcing close contact they will tolerate each other providing they are well fed. Though is not guaranteed. Perhaps someone who has this setup can confirm this*


That is true. P. regalis can be kept together, but, as stated, it is best from a young age and from the same egg sac. I kept these communal for over a year, and only had one death. The death was, in all honesty my own fault. I never noticed that one of them was straying from the rest quite a bit, and thins ended up in him being killed. 



johnny spid said:


> can you tell me what it is like with your pokies please?
> Are they very nasty


Pokies being nasty is a long standing argument on here. Some (inc me) see them as nasy, but I only say this as I personally believe that people tend to underestimate the fact that these can be a nasy T, and their venom IS very nasty compared to other T's and none dwa spiders. Pokies are also like lightening! they can get from one end of a room to the other in a blink of an eye - and that is not a joke, they really can.

i have known people suffer with after effects for weeks, months, and in one case over a year after being bitten. They are not a spider that a beginner should keep.


----------



## johnny spid (Aug 11, 2009)

what must I do if one bites me,Will I die?
I am having second thoughts now but think I will get 5 or 6 because my friend knows all about spiders and he can help and give advice


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

johnny spid said:


> Thank you
> I will start reading up on them and then go and buy some.They seem perfect: victory:
> Hope to have some soon.


Are you serious? You came on here and asked about communal T's, then asked what is best to start with, and now you're going to go get a load of P. regals to shove in one tank when you have never even kept a T?

No offence mate, but you sound like you're not all there. You said that 'they seem perfect', yet you have aked some of the most simple questions regarding pokie. . .are they nasy, is there a limit to how many per tank?

By the way you have made your decision, I'm very suprised you didn't take my sydney funnel web joke as advice and ran out to a shop and asked for half a dozen.

What is it with people these days? Everyone wants something that is dangerous, big, or makes them look like the big man. What ever happened common sence? Next thing you know, someone will be on the snake section showing off their new baby corn, saying something like 'this is my first snake', then 3 weeks later they will have a post up sdaying 'got my dwal, do you like my new russles viper?'

Ok, rant over.


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

As far as i know no one has directly died from a bite from a T . There are supposed to have been about 5 deaths in the last 200 years were a T bite was involved , at least 2 were due to infections rather than the venom itself . That's not to say that being bitten is fun though . 

Everyone considering getting a pokie or any nasty T should read this link .

Poecilotheria are not for beginners!!!


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

Incubuss said:


> Are you serious? You came on here and asked about communal T's, then asked what is best to start with, and now you're going to go get a load of P. regals to shove in one tank when you have never even kept a T?
> 
> No offence mate, but you sound like you're not all there. You said that 'they seem perfect', yet you have aked some of the most simple questions regarding pokie. . .are they nasy, is there a limit to how many per tank?
> 
> ...


Good rant though , apart from the spelling which was like a 5 year old ....... (rant cancelled) :lol2:


----------



## tesse.t (May 13, 2009)

johnny spid said:


> what must I do if one bites me,Will I die?
> I am having second thoughts now but think I will get 5 or 6 because my friend knows all about spiders and he can help and give advice


Bite Reports - Arachnoboards

if you look in there at all the various poecilotheria reports it'll give you a good idea as too what to expect from a bite


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

johnny spid said:


> what must I do if one bites me,Will I die?
> I am having second thoughts now but think I will get 5 or 6 because my friend knows all about spiders and he can help and give advice


Jesus christ! I was just going to edit my last post as I thought it was a bit harsh. Now I realise that I was the total oposite of harsh.

You're asking if you will die from a bite, yet you're getting 5 or 6? seriously fella, you're a total fool, and to make things worse; you prob don't even know why i'm calling you that.

Thank god for the Dangerous Wild Animals Act. If people like you could buy a dwa without a licence, this country would be barron within months!


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

Mutley.100 said:


> Good rant though , apart from the spelling which was like a 5 year old ....... (rant cancelled) :lol2:


Thats because it's like talking to a 5yr old.:bash::bash:


----------



## mythicdawn07 (Jun 18, 2009)

it probably is paul after all sad little man if it is.


----------



## Gomjaba (May 25, 2009)

johnny spid said:


> what must I do if one bites me,Will I die?
> I am having second thoughts now but think I will get 5 or 6 because my friend knows all about spiders and he can help and give advice


Yes you will I am afraid ... keeping 5 means you die 5 times worse ...

Are you serious ? I cannot help but wonder who you really are .. I have the feeling you are just taking the p**:whip:


----------



## johnny spid (Aug 11, 2009)

thank you again.
What is wrong with incibuss?
I am only following advice about what pokie to keep together and regalis sounds perfect
Is everyone like him all the time,and I don't mean the spelling.
Thank you all again for your very good help
edit.
I am sorry if I upset people but I am asking a serious question for me and I appreciate your honesty.
Thank you again


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

He's certainly achieved his aim of getting attention and winding people up


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> He's certainly achieved his aim of getting attention and winding people up


nah he's fine. So guys I've just bought 10 DWA scorps without a licence. I was thinking what I'd do is hold each one to see which is fastest and also which is heaviest. Then what I'll do is put all 10 in the same enclosure with my hand in the middle, so they can get used to my scent and get to know each other. Sounds good right?


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

joeyboy said:


> nah he's fine. So guys I've just bought 10 DWA scorps without a licence. I was thinking what I'd do is hold each one to see which is fastest and also which is heaviest. Then what I'll do is put all 10 in the same enclosure with my hand in the middle, so they can get used to my scent and get to know each other. Sounds good right?


and don't forget to post a vid on youtube, or at least leave instructions in your will for your beneficiaries to do so


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

joeyboy said:


> nah he's fine. So guys I've just bought 10 DWA scorps without a licence. I was thinking what I'd do is hold each one to see which is fastest and also which is heaviest. Then what I'll do is put all 10 in the same enclosure with my hand in the middle, so they can get used to my scent and get to know each other. Sounds good right?



Nah , you need to put them somewhere dark and warm like down your trousers .


----------



## Gomjaba (May 25, 2009)

joeyboy said:


> nah he's fine. So guys I've just bought 10 DWA scorps without a licence. I was thinking what I'd do is hold each one to see which is fastest and also which is heaviest. Then what I'll do is put all 10 in the same enclosure with my hand in the middle, so they can get used to my scent and get to know each other. Sounds good right?


10 ? Wuss .... :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

Gomjaba said:


> 10 ? Wuss .... :Na_Na_Na_Na:


well I was going to order more but I spent the rest of my money on a Sydney funnel web. I might stick my finger down it's burrow tbh cos I never see it and want to stroke it.:lol2:


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

johnny spid said:


> thank you again.
> What is wrong with incibuss?
> I am only following advice about what pokie to keep together and regalis sounds perfect
> Is everyone like him all the time,and I don't mean the spelling.
> ...


Not once has someone to told you to go out and get yourself half a dozen T's you haven't got the first idea about. I now think that my funnel web idea was in fact a good idea. Get them, handle them and post pics. 

as for the spelling, thats all to do with how bored I am with clowns coming online and asking stupid questions. as most people on here know, my spelling is usually impeccable.

Just one more question: How does the regalis sound perfect? You don't know the first thing about them!

Not 100% that you are in fact Paul (but the chances are you are him), if you are him, I will still stick to what I said before by saying *YOU KNOW NOTHING ABOUT T'S!*


----------



## TheMachine5 (Jul 28, 2007)

Contrary to what I said just remembered I did keep them together for a short while. But some ate more than others so would have been only a matter of time before they cannibalised each other


----------



## johnny spid (Aug 11, 2009)

Incubuss said:


> Not once has someone to told you to go out and get yourself half a dozen T's you haven't got the first idea about. I now think that my funnel web idea was in fact a good idea. Get them, handle them and post pics.
> 
> as for the spelling, thats all to do with how bored I am with clowns coming online and asking stupid questions. as most people on here know, my spelling is usually impeccable.
> 
> ...


Just beacuse I am new to this I meant no harm and I do not like the way you are typing to me.
I will take this to other more friendly forums and ask if this is ok for someone to say this to me
sorry if this makes no sense but I have never been treated like this before.
I am sorry if I asked the wrong question.


----------



## alex6691 (Nov 26, 2008)

johnny spid said:


> Just beacuse I am new to this I meant no harm and I do not like the way you are typing to me.
> I will take this to other more friendly forums and ask if this is ok for someone to say this to me
> sorry if this makes no sense but I have never been treated like this before.
> I am sorry if I asked the wrong question.


Really is funny this guy signed up after Paul was banned, he's asking about communes and is going on about pokie's and baboon's, and has the same Posting style as Paul.
Until Lisa spotted him and now he's changed his tone.


----------



## mythicdawn07 (Jun 18, 2009)

I feel sorry for him if it is.


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Folks! folks! folks!
Lets chill. there's no point in moaning about the forum being a little unsavoury lately if we are contributing to that factor.

Johnny, we're recently seen Paul banned for the umpteenth time so people are a little on edge. His attitude within forums was controversial and often rude and eventually he paid the price. Perhaps that explains some reactions in this thread. Generally people are good in here, some difference of opinions, ages, experiences and obviously tarantulas, but on the whole we're a helpful bunch. The more info you provide the more accurate a reply you'll receive.

to answer your question...

The 13 types of Poecilotheria (pokies) come from India and Sri Lanka, grow large, they're fast and they have one of the most potent venoms of all tarantula. A bite could lead to hospital treatment and likely to lead to muscle spasms, severe local pain, general malaise, aching joints etc. There are no antivenoms for any tarantula but there are very few recorded deaths and these are inconclusive. Pokies are found living together in the wild and make good community species, however there's no guarantee with any of these species that things won't turn canabilistic. If things start to go wrong you need to separate them, hence the warnings above.
I currently have the following communities:
20+ large P. regalis slings
20-30 large P. regalis slings living with mum
20-30 large P. striata slings living with mum
8 P. striata juveniles
3 P. ornata sub-adults
4 P. ornata slings
3 P. miranda large juveniles
4 P. pederseni large juveniles

I also have a number of other pokies living individually, 1 P. ornata that decided to eat the other 3 and 1 P. regalis that decided to eat the other 2 whilst in someone elses care.

Avicularia are often said to live together but only A. minatrix are supposed to successfully live communally. Slings up to 4th moult can be kept together with some success but be prepared for losses. These are New World species that have a low venom and less irritating hairs than other NW species.

A number of baboons have been reported to live together including OBTs and H. gigas but much of this is experimental stage. These Old World species have a nasty bite, enjoy a hide and can be very defensive of it.

Heterolethle villosella and H. incie are known to be communal with good success but these are rather small. Some of the Koh Samui species have also been kept communally and again reach no larger than 2".

One of the most interesting communal set ups I've had were the stegodyphus species which will happily live and feed together from different sacs and different species! I saw 20-30 of these attack a full size locust, amazing considering they get no larger than your finger nail. Unfortunately they're not long lived and despite often coming with sacs I don't know of anyone who has successfully raised them. You may wish to talk to Ray Gabriel or visit Martin Goss's site for these.

I've known of other communities, mixed sac communities and mixed species communities but these are certainly for the more experienced keepers as experiements.


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

johnny spid said:


> Just beacuse I am new to this I meant no harm and I do not like the way you are typing to me.
> I will take this to other more friendly forums and ask if this is ok for someone to say this to me
> sorry if this makes no sense but I have never been treated like this before.
> I am sorry if I asked the wrong question.


 
I've had enough. This section is a total joke these days.

I really don't care what you think about what I have typed. Why should I, when you don't care about what anyone else has typed? No one told you to go and get loads of pokies and shove them in a tank. If you have to ask rediculous questions like 'will a bite kill me', then you are obviously either not ready for that species, or you're an idiot who wants to look cool in front of his stella drinking mates for having a nasty spider that can put you in hospital. If it's the latter, then why use a spider to look cool, why not just go out and buy a gun?

You say that you have never been treated this way before? If you don't like it, then put me on your ignore list. If you don't like to hear the answer to a question; don't ask it in the first place. Simple.

If you want to go out and buy animals you haven't got a clue about, thats up to you. And if you want to lie by saying someone has advised you to get them, then that makes you look even more stupid. What would you do if someone said to go and get yourself a nice looking cobra as a first snake? Would you do it?

If it is you Paul, (and tbh I'm pretty sure it is you now) I feel sorry for you. You're a grown man who entertains himself by winding people on a forum up. You think it's a great idea to give silly advice, when in your 14 weeks of keeping a dozen spiders, you have had more escapes then I have in all my years and thousands of T's. I also feel sorry for your family. You obviously think its ok to handle potent T's when you have a child in the house. What would happen if one got away and tagged your 9yr old? Someone his age could suffer from serious effects from a pokie bite, but hey, who cares when holding the T makes you look cool?

Note: if you're not Paul, then ignore the last part.


----------



## johnny spid (Aug 11, 2009)

Thank you poxicator.
That explained everything.
I will not be keeping the pokies together because I do not want them to eat each other.
I just thought they looked cool spiders and did not realise they bad and could hurt me..Others here said they could be kept together and I have read they could but that looks wrong.
I will keep reading and looking on the net as long as you will help when I decide what I will get.


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

I have now been reported to the mods, and had a pm to tell me he reported me. . .The exact same thing Paul did the other day.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

johnny spid said:


> I particulary like the thought of keeping the more dangerous species for the thrill.





johnny spid said:


> did not realise they bad and could hurt me..


:lol2:


----------



## mythicdawn07 (Jun 18, 2009)

why do people let him wind your up anyway. its just a forum. Ignore him and move on : victory:


----------



## johnny spid (Aug 11, 2009)

:lol2::mf_dribble:: victory::bash::blush::censor::welcome::gasp::devil::notworthy::flrt::whip:


garlicpickle said:


> :lol2:


have i missed one


----------



## mythicdawn07 (Jun 18, 2009)

johnny spid said:


> :lol2::mf_dribble:: victory::bash::blush::censor::welcome::gasp::devil::notworthy::flrt::whip:
> 
> have i missed one


 
Yes you missed about 30 more.

Click [More] at the bottom


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

johnny spid said:


> Thank you poxicator.
> That explained everything.
> I will not be keeping the pokies together because I do not want them to eat each other.
> I just thought they looked cool spiders and did not realise they bad and could hurt me..*Others here said they could be kept together and I have read they could but that looks wrong*.
> I will keep reading and looking on the net as long as you will help when I decide what I will get.


They can be kept together, but it's not advised for beginners. That is the point Ive been trying to get accross all these pages.


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

johnny spid said:


> :lol2::mf_dribble:: victory::bash::blush::censor::welcome::gasp::devil::notworthy::flrt::whip:
> 
> have i missed one


is there any point in answering that? You will prob lie about it and say that someone advised you you hadn't.


----------



## darloLee (Apr 9, 2009)

Pinkytoes said:


> image
> :whistling2:


:roll2: quality!


----------



## alex6691 (Nov 26, 2008)

It obviously is Paul he's editing every one of his post's like Paul.
Incibuss, (sorry if spelt wrong) If he's reported you and you recon it is Paul, report ''Johnny'' To a mod, but only ask to check his IP with Paul's.
Unless he's changed his IP, then well, we're buggered..:lol2:


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

alex6691 said:


> It obviously is Paul he's editing every one of his post's like Paul.
> Incibuss, (sorry if spelt wrong) If he's reported you and you recon it is Paul, report ''Johnny'' To a mod, but only ask to check his IP with Paul's.
> Unless he's changed his IP, then well, we're buggered..:lol2:


I think the mods will just ignore it like the last 3 times he reported me as it's obviouly him. He blew his cover by doing the same old things as he did the last god-knows how many times he was banned.

The guy is pee'd off with me as I refused to swap a juvie king baboon with him. He said it was a sexed female, but refused to tell me who sexed it, and said "look at her, she is obviously a girl". as most T owners know, sexing a T by looking at it when a juvie is just a shot in the dark. He wanted me to give him a gravin H. maculata, then changed his mind to either a sub adult female T. apophysis(yer right, lol) or an adult female L. para. What does he thing a king is worth?


----------



## alex6691 (Nov 26, 2008)

Incubuss said:


> I think the mods will just ignore it like the last 3 times he reported me as it's obviouly him. He blew his cover by doing the same old things as he did the last god-knows how many times he was banned.
> 
> The guy is pee'd off with me as I refused to swap a juvie king baboon with him. He said it was a sexed female, but refused to tell me who sexed it, and said "look at her, she is obviously a girl". as most T owners know, sexing a T by looking at it when a juvie is just a shot in the dark. He wanted me to give him a gravin H. maculata, then changed his mind to either a sub adult female T. apophysis(yer right, lol) or an adult female L. para. What does he thing a king is worth?


Haha!!!!


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Incubuss said:


> ...The guy is pee'd off with me as I refused to swap a juvie king baboon with him. He said it was a sexed female, but refused to tell me who sexed it, and said "look at her, she is obviously a girl". as most T owners know, sexing a T by looking at it when a juvie is just a shot in the dark. He wanted me to give him a gravin H. maculata, then changed his mind to either a sub adult female T. apophysis(yer right, lol) or an adult female L. para. What does he thing a king is worth?



The KB came from me, unsexed as its not something I concern myself with too much and we got a lot of exuvia mixed up.


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

Poxicator said:


> The KB came from me, unsexed as its not something I concern myself with too much and we got a lot of exuvia mixed up.


 
ah, so thats why he wouldn't tell me who its previous owner (and breeder) was. But, who needs the exuvia for sexing when all you have to do is "look at her, shes obviously a girl?":lol2:


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

Incubuss said:


> ah, so thats why he wouldn't tell me who its previous owner (and breeder) was. But, who needs the exuvia for sexing when all you have to do is "look at her, shes obviously a girl?":lol2:


he knew from personal experience IMO....ewww.:lol2:

but geez I'm scared to cross some of you people, your damned scary! Good job I'm always a buyer not a seller lmao.


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

joeyboy said:


> he knew from personal experience IMO....ewww.:lol2:
> 
> but geez I'm scared to cross some of you people, your damned scary! Good job I'm always a buyer not a seller lmao.


 
I should have believed him tbh. After all, he really knows his stuff. 14 weeks of keeping, wow! Now that is what I call an experienced keeper!!!

:whip::whip:


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

Incubuss said:


> I should have believed him tbh. After all, he really knows his stuff. 14 weeks of keeping, wow! Now that is what I call an experienced keeper!!!
> 
> :whip::whip:


isn;t he like 50 something? He's going senile like I said, the old "im old and experiences so everyone else can shut up"

but yeah I got my first last September, didn't start expanding until April. I'm always asking obvious questions, just to be sure as I worry I'll get it wrong and never trust my own judgement.


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

joeyboy said:


> isn;t he like 50 something? He's going senile like I said, the old "im old and experiences so everyone else can shut up"
> 
> but yeah I got my first last September, didn't start expanding until April. I'm always asking obvious questions, just to be sure as I worry I'll get it wrong and never trust my own judgement.


If you look on his profile at past threads it has the ones where he got his first T, and ones asking full on beginner questions. This is fine, as we were all beginners once. But as the 14 weeks past, he started lying and saying he had been keeping for years. Then when I pointed it out that his old threads wwere visable to everyone, he said it was a joke.

Every single thread that mentioned a pokie, heoffered one to one advice via PM, msn ect. He even offered to go to houses and check out their setups, lol. Also, during his 14 weeks of keeping, he had at least 4 escape (think he managed to get them all back), yet he was advertising himself as being the be all and end of t keeping.

I NEVER push experience in peoples faces, as I said; we've all been their, but with this guy I just had to. He just got right on my nerves, and the fact that he put the handling pics on every thread pee'd me off big style. If people want to handle, then thats up to them. I don't even mind them putting pics up, but it bothered me that he put picks up on threads that were started by beginners who want to start keeping T's, or people who were after moving up to keeping pokies.

He was one man that I really did hope to get bitten by one of his spids, and tbh, I would have been even happier for him to have had a bad reaction.


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

Incubuss said:


> He was one man that I really did hope to get bitten by one of his spids, and tbh, I would have been even happier for him to have had a bad reaction.


yeah I did think it was bad him bragging about holding pokies. I mean ok he's done it without a bite, but if a kid buys one and get shaky and nervous or thinks you can cup your hands underneath like with a docile sp then...their going to get hurt because someone posted them and said it was cool and easy.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

joeyboy said:


> he knew from personal experience IMO....ewww.:lol2:
> 
> .


that is just so wrong :bash:

I've got another one of those juvie KBs that Pete was selling, but I bought it off him in person while at his house. I looked at the two he had left and picked the one that "looked" female ventrally, but it's only about 3" or so and it's just not possible to know for sure.


----------



## Pinkytoes (Jun 25, 2009)

il offer my 2 bobs worth now lol
I agree, the pics to me were irresponsible as i know there is kids that look on the forum, so may see that its COOL to hold a pokie and give it a try them self.
As i have said before holding is personal choice but to give the impression its safe and cool to hold a dangerous spider to me is just down right irresponsible and encouraging others to do the same is just nuts!
And that for what it was worth, is my humble opinion :lol2:

oh and while im here, my avic pinktoes STILL hasnt moulted but she has webbed shut the entrance to her tunnel now so i can see her, id like to check on her so should i disturb her web to take a peek, or leave her be? as thats been nearly 4 weeks now


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

I'd leave her alone, difficult though it is  They can be in pre moult for ages, and if she feels secure in her web its best to leave her to it.


----------



## Danhalen (Jun 6, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> that is just so wrong :bash:
> 
> I've got another one of those juvie KBs that Pete was selling, but I bought it off him in person while at his house. I looked at the two he had left and picked the one that "looked" female ventrally, but it's only about 3" or so and it's just not possible to know for sure.


They are a sexually dimorphic species. Females have *very* thick back legs compared to males. I can't say at which stage that comes into play though - I think it's from quite a young age.


----------



## Oldcorn (Jun 26, 2009)

johnny spid said:


> :lol2::mf_dribble:: victory::bash::blush::censor::welcome::gasp::devil::notworthy::flrt::whip:
> 
> have i missed one


Yes you have missed one.. but fortunatly for you this forum doesnt do the emotes for asswipe!


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

I'm not a fan of holding Ts, its not for me, and I believe for good reason. However I know of a number of people that have held in front of me including breeders and seem quite comfortable with that. This is personal choice and I respect other peoples decisions.
Taking pix of them on your hand should be left privately, posting pictures in forums of handling, especially with the likes of Poecilotheria is irresponsible because it visibly encourages others to do so.
If you look at the timescale of Paul keeping the individual species you'll find its less than 14 weeks. His first large P. regalis female was exchanged with me for the King Baboon little over a month ago, and then he talked about selling it after spending so much time getting the substrate right. His community projects didnt last either, as soon as 1 strayed it was pulled out and sold. (FYI Its common for pokies to go off on their own for period, its NOT an indication things are about to go horribly wrong, it can often be no more than a moult!) I believe I'm right in saying his community was half sold off to Roy.
I have no issue with people buying and selling but repeated posting within a short period really isn't good husbandry. It seemed to me his attention span waned not long after the interest and photos of his new acquisition threads fell off the first page. But of course there was always the re-posts!!!


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

Poxicator said:


> But of course there was always the re-posts!!!


You mean to say he didn't take new pictures of him holding T's every time posted held one ? Pete how could you . :lol2:


----------



## cmullins (Feb 20, 2008)

i cant be bother to read all like 11 pages of arguments....so what would be a good commnity group of spider? i dont keep spiders, never havem they do interest me, may be somthing i might consider in the future.....

can i just have common name cause all this latin stuff goes straight over my head lol

cheers

chris


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

check my previous thread, it mentions Poecilotheria (Ornamentals), Avicularia (Pink Toes), Baboons and others. Not all Ts have common names and as these can be misleading scientific names are encouraged.


----------



## Theevilreddevil (Oct 30, 2008)

if any1 is intrested in giving this ago on the BTS if they still have any left

Poecilotheria regalis 2.5cm spiderlings at £3 each

Poecilotheria regalis s'lings - BTS Bulletin Board & Classifieds


----------



## cmullins (Feb 20, 2008)

so as a beginner, "me", i have knowledge of spiders as we cover them alot at college, im on an animal management.
but the type of knowledge i dont have is ownership of one, so what would be a recommended species


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

The recommended first tarantula's usually come from the Brachypelma (like the B.smithi aka Mexican Red Knee) and Grammostola (like the G.rosea aka Chile Rose) genus's (?) genei (?) genii (?) . 

What ever the plural of genus is . :lol2:


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

genus is the plural 

I have female adult chile roses going for £18 at mo, come with a caresheet, excellent starter species with the only concern being chile roses tend to fast for long periods. Docile and hardy.


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

I wondered how long it would be before he registered under a different name.

He can add this one to the other 5 or so he has already :bash:


----------



## Gomjaba (May 25, 2009)

Giving in for 12 pages just encourages people like him though ...


----------



## cmullins (Feb 20, 2008)

Poxicator said:


> genus is the plural
> 
> I have female adult chile roses going for £18 at mo, come with a caresheet, excellent starter species with the only concern being chile roses tend to fast for long periods. Docile and hardy.


i think your a bit far from be, other wise i may have been interested


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

cmullins said:


> i think your a bit far from be, other wise i may have been interested


I assume he''d post it too you.


----------



## cmullins (Feb 20, 2008)

Ozgi said:


> I wondered how long it would be before he registered under a different name.
> 
> He can add this one to the other 5 or so he has already :bash:


if u r on about me, u can p:censor:ss off u jumped up lil t:censor:t


----------



## atum (Jun 1, 2009)

cmullins said:


> if u r on about me, u can p:censor:ss off u jumped up lil t:censor:t


Think he was on about johnny spid...


----------



## mythicdawn07 (Jun 18, 2009)

cmullins said:


> if u r on about me, u can p:censor:ss off u jumped up lil t:censor:t


 
talk about jumping the gun :whip:


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

I have to say that from my own observations anyone looking for a truely communal sp cant go far wrong with H.villosella. We have a large group that have bred here and they really are amazing to watch.

They hunt together and given the choice between multiple burrows they will still only share one. We have multiple females together who have all brought up their slings together.

The females will also come out and kill larger prey items for the slings. The only down side to them is that the adults dont get very big.


----------



## cmullins (Feb 20, 2008)

atum said:


> Think he was on about johnny spid...


 oh rite no worries, nah i just cant stand ppl like that, thats the trouble talkin over a forum people can slag u off from miles away, if this was face to face forum i would give a few ppl a slap lol (im not sayin ur slaggin me off)


----------



## cmullins (Feb 20, 2008)

mythicdawn07 said:


> talk about jumping the gun :whip:


pipe down


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

Muze said:


> I have to say that from my own observations anyone looking for a truely communal sp cant go far wrong with H.villosella. We have a large group that have bred here and they really are amazing to watch.
> 
> They hunt together and given the choice between multiple burrows they will still only share one. We have multiple females together who have all brought up their slings together.
> 
> The females will also come out and kill larger prey items for the slings. The only down side to them is that the adults dont get very big.


They sound good , but how are we supposed to get any if you and Roy are hogging them all . :lol2:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Mutley.100 said:


> They sound good , but how are we supposed to get any if you and Roy are hogging them all . :lol2:


I've got some :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> I've got some :Na_Na_Na_Na:



That's not fair , only I'm allowed to say stuff like that . :devil:


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

Mutley.100 said:


> They sound good , but how are we supposed to get any if you and Roy are hogging them all . :lol2:


We arent :blush:




garlicpickle said:


> I've got some :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
See :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## cmullins (Feb 20, 2008)

mutley what is the spider in your first pic of ur sig??


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

cmullins said:


> if u r on about me, u can p:censor:ss off u jumped up lil t:censor:t


And you are? I'm Paul, nice to meet you.


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

cmullins said:


> mutley what is the spider in your first pic of ur sig??


That's a Brazilian White Knee aka Acanthoscurria geniculata


----------



## cmullins (Feb 20, 2008)

Ozgi said:


> And you are? I'm Paul, nice to meet you.


pipe down


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

cmullins said:


> pipe down


No thanks


----------



## cmullins (Feb 20, 2008)

Mutley.100 said:


> That's a Brazilian White Knee aka Acanthoscurria geniculata


thats a very nice looking spider i must say, could you tell me a bit about that species please

thanks

chris


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

Ozgi said:


> No thanks


Pauls stop bickering!:lol2:


----------



## Gomjaba (May 25, 2009)

cmullins said:


> thats a very nice looking spider i must say, could you tell me a bit about that species please
> 
> thanks
> 
> chris


 << click >>  :lol2:

Seriously though, what do you want to know ?


----------



## cmullins (Feb 20, 2008)

Gomjaba said:


> << click >> :lol2:
> 
> Seriously though, what do you want to know ?


lol thanks for that, but i wanted to know from a personal opinion, temperement ect

thanks


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

joeyboy said:


> Pauls stop bickering!:lol2:


Lol, I don't even know who this guy is, he just insulted me out of the blue! It's not spit/paul/alexisa/elliot/whatever name he is using now is it?


----------



## cmullins (Feb 20, 2008)

Ozgi said:


> Lol, I don't even know who this guy is, he just insulted me out of the blue! It's not spit/paul/alexisa/elliot/whatever name he is using now is it?


 
shhh now.. thanks: victory:


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

cmullins said:


> lol thanks for that, but i wanted to know from a personal opinion, temperement ect
> 
> thanks


I've handled one of my small ones but not the one in the sig , as she's a bit of a flicker . They are fairly relaxed except when foods about .


----------



## cmullins (Feb 20, 2008)

Mutley.100 said:


> I've handled one of my small ones but not the one in the sig , as she's a bit of a flicker . They are fairly relaxed except when foods about .


is this the type of spider that could be suitable for a begginer of the spider world... back with the research of the species

thanks

chris


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Ozgi said:


> Lol, I don't even know who this guy is, he just insulted me out of the blue! It's not spit/paul/alexisa/elliot/whatever name he is using now is it?


I don't think so Paul, he's been a member for over a year!



cmullins said:


> shhh now.. thanks: victory:


He wasn't insulting you earlier in the thread, and you called him a jumped up little :censor:, so be nice!

Let's all be friends guys :grouphug:


----------



## cmullins (Feb 20, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> I don't think so Paul, he's been a member for over a year!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


plan!


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

cmullins said:


> plan!


we've had a troll on here recently Chris, so we're a bit sensitive right now. This board is normally a nice place


----------



## cmullins (Feb 20, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> we've had a troll on here recently Chris, so we're a bit sensitive right now. This board is normally a nice place


okie, nah im just trying to be educated by motley lol


----------



## cmullins (Feb 20, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> we've had a troll on here recently Chris, so we're a bit sensitive right now. This board is normally a nice place


also whats a troll? i know what a troll is but its going to be somthing completely diff to what you are thinking about lol


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

cmullins said:


> also whats a troll? i know what a troll is but its going to be somthing completely diff to what you are thinking about lol


not the sort that lives under a bridge :lol2: but somebody who comes on purely to wind people up and cause arguments, and then sets up fake ID's after being banned in order to do it all over again.


----------



## cmullins (Feb 20, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> not the sort that lives under a bridge :lol2: but somebody who comes on purely to wind people up and cause arguments, and then sets up fake ID's after being banned in order to do it all over again.


oh right, yea defo not what i was thinking, yea them people are far from cute !! lol
yea thats the problem being on a forum its never face to face, half the people would pipe down if that was the case lol


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

cmullins said:


> oh right, yea defo not what i was thinking, yea them people are far from cute !! lol
> yea thats the problem being on a forum its never face to face, half the people would pipe down if that was the case lol


yup, I think forums can sometimes bring out the worst in people because there's no comeback, and they can get away with being as nasty as they want.


----------



## Pinkytoes (Jun 25, 2009)

think IP banning would be a better option rather than just name banning


----------



## cmullins (Feb 20, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> yup, I think forums can sometimes bring out the worst in people because there's no comeback, and they can get away with being as nasty as they want.


very true indeed, it acts as a barrier between people.

soo anyway back to the point of spiders ect, do you know much about the spider in question? i could tell you a thing or 2 about the troll but not much when it come to the brazill spider thing lol


----------



## Pinkytoes (Jun 25, 2009)

garlicpickle said:


> not the sort that lives under a bridge :lol2: but somebody who comes on purely to wind people up and cause arguments, and then sets up fake ID's after being banned in order to do it all over again.


not this kind then?


----------



## cmullins (Feb 20, 2008)

Pinkytoes said:


> not this kind then?
> image


yea they should be sent that when banned lol


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

cmullins said:


> very true indeed, it acts as a barrier between people.
> 
> soo anyway back to the point of spiders ect, do you know much about the spider in question? i could tell you a thing or 2 about the troll but not much when it come to the brazill spider thing lol


I have a Brazilian Whiteknee (A. geniculata), what would you like to know about them?

They are easy to keep, great feeders and get quite large. A female can reach 8" or so leg span. They generally have attitude and readily flick very itchy hairs all over the place if you annoy them. They grow fast because they're so greedy - they almost never refuse food and eat anything you give them.


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

cmullins said:


> is this the type of spider that could be suitable for a begginer of the spider world... back with the research of the species
> 
> thanks
> 
> chris



As long as you keep your hands to yourself and you wont have a problem with this species (unless you have a bad reaction to the hairs) . Just do your research and get yourself a nice juvenile and you'll be ready by the time it's fully grown .


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

yup these are definitely a look but don't touch one.


----------



## cmullins (Feb 20, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> I have a Brazilian Whiteknee (A. geniculata), what would you like to know about them?
> 
> They are easy to keep, great feeders and get quite large. A female can reach 8" or so leg span. They generally have attitude and readily flick very itchy hairs all over the place if you annoy them. They grow fast because they're so greedy - they almost never refuse food and eat anything you give them.


whats there bite like?


----------



## cmullins (Feb 20, 2008)

Mutley.100 said:


> As long as you keep your hands to yourself and you wont have a problem with this species (unless you have a bad reaction to the hairs) . Just do your research and get yourself a nice juvenile and you'll be ready by the time it's fully grown .


 
they look and sound very interesting, i have a 18x18x18 inch viv free how would that be for them?

also are they social or like to live alone

thanks alot:2thumb:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

cmullins said:


> whats there bite like?


I don't know, and hope never to find out..... Judging from the size of their fangs, the physical damage would be like a cat bite. But then you've got venom on top. It won't kill you but chances are your hand would swell quite badly for a few days.


----------



## cmullins (Feb 20, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> I don't know, and hope never to find out..... Judging from the size of their fangs, the physical damage would be like a cat bite. But then you've got venom on top. It won't kill you but chances are your hand would swell quite badly for a few days.


ok well i hope no one tests that theory lol

thanks


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

cmullins said:


> they look and sound very interesting, i have a 18x18x18 inch viv free how would that be for them?
> 
> also are they social or like to live alone
> 
> thanks alot:2thumb:



18" is too high . You could use it but you'd want to put in at least 6" of substrate so there's less of a drop if they happen to fall while walking on the glass . 

I've never heard of anyone even trying so I'm assuming that it'd be a bad idea to keep them together . I suggest you assume all T's are solitary unless you are told differently by someone that knows their stuff .


P.S. I've just remembered something on another forum about two A.geniculata slings being kept together in a pet shop . They kicked up a bit of a stink as the owner wouldn't listen to advice about separating them . So , I'd say it's a definite no-no .


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

slings come out of the sac and live together before making their own way in life. This is true of most spiders but it doesnt mean they're communal. Some breeders will leave their slings together so that the weak ones are weeded out.

Very few Ts are communal, so if you choose to experiment you should expect losses, even from those known to be communal.


----------



## cmullins (Feb 20, 2008)

well i will do some research into them some more, and have a good think about it. thanks for ur help


----------



## alex6691 (Nov 26, 2008)

cmullins said:


> well i will do some research into them some more, and have a good think about it. thanks for ur help


 Personally i'd recomend a A.Geniculata to a new keeper but it's require's a fair bit more research and knowledge AND respect than a G.rosea
Aslong as you meet these requirement's i dont see why you shouldn't go for one.


----------



## george dobson (May 20, 2009)

LP's are a pretty good beginner spicies


----------

